# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα Τροφοδοτικών >  >  Σχεδίαση κυκλώματος τροφοδοτικού

## Sargonnas

Καλησπερα παιδια. Εχω μια εργασια για το ΤΕΙ στην οποια πρεπει να σχεδιασω ενα κυκλωμα τροφοδοτικου με ολα τα σταδια δλδ:

Μετασχηματιστης -> Ανορθωση -> Εξομαλυνση -> Σταθεροποιηση

Ξερω οτι ειναι απλο απλα εχω φαει κολλημα και δεν μπορω να το φτιαξω. Εψαξα σε περιοδικα και βιβλια μπας και βρω κατι καλο βρηκα κατι αλλα θελω και μια δευτερη γνωμη. Εχετε κατι να προτεινετε? Thanks πολυ.

----------


## gsmaster

Τι χαρακτηριστικά να έχει? τι πρέπει να χρησιμοποιήσεις?

----------


## ok1gr

Στα ένα και δυο βάζεις τις εξόδους του μετασχηματιστή  3-4 έξοδος. Το ic1 είναι linear regulator 7805,  7812 κτλ. c1,c2 βάλε μεγάλους πολυεστερικούς στα 400V αν και δεν χρειάζονται και c3,c4 βάλε μεγάλους ηλεκτρολυτικούς στα 35V. Την r1 την υπολογίζεις εσύ για να πάνε στο led 3.2V. Τέλος η γέρυφα μπορεί να είναι 4 δύοδοι πυριτίου ή μια έτοιμη γέφυρα του εμπορίου. Αν έχεις καμιά απορία εδώ είμαστε!

----------


## gsmaster

Φυσικά στα σημεία 1 και 2 θα συνδέσεις το δευτερεύον από έναν μετασχηματιστή 12V. To λέω αυτό γιατί στο κύκλωμα δεν διευκρινίζεται κάτι τέτοιο.

----------


## Sargonnas

Για την ανορθωση ελεγα να βαλω διπλη ανορθωση, εξομαλυνση με φιλτρο πυκνωτη και σταθεροποιηση με zener. Sorry που δεν διευκρινησα  :Smile: 
PS: το ιδιο ακριβως κυκλωμα βρηκα και σε ενα περιοδικο.Ισως τελικα να χρησιμοποιησω αυτο  :Smile: 
PS2:Μπορω να κανω αυτο που ειπα πιο πανω?ειμαι τελειως n00b σε αυτα :/

----------


## electron

Συνήθως προτιμούμε την πλήρη ανόρθωση με γέφυρα ώστε να έχουμε καλύτερη εξομάλυνση στην συνέχεια.Ζένερ δεν χρειάζεται να χρησιμοποιήσεις γιατί σταθεροποίηση της τάσης κάνει το ic.

----------


## ΤΣΑΡΟΣ

.....Τιν r1 την υπολογίζεις εσύ για να πάνε στο led 3.2V.....

Την R1 την υπολογίζεις γνωρίζοντας οτι το LED τραβάει 20-25mA και με δεδομένη την διαφορά δυναμικού στα άκρα του..Π.χ. αν είναι 7812 είναι 12V υπολογίζεις V=IR -> R=12/20mA=600Ω

----------


## ok1gr

Τώρα που μιλάμε για ζένερ επειδή είμαι και λίγο άσχετος από zener πως μπορούμε να σταθεροποιήσουμε μια τάσω με ζένερ. Οι απόλειες θα είναι μεγαλύτερες ή μικρότερες από ένα σταθεροποιητή. Συγκεκρυμένα έχω μια μπαταρία 12V  και θέλω να βγάλω 5 γιατί με τον σταθεροποιητή έχω και μια μόνιμη θερμάστρα! Νομίζω ότι για να σταθεροποιήσεις μια τάση με zener πρέπει να έχεις έναν πολυεστερικό πριν την ανόρθωση. Μόνο έτσι έχω καταφέρει να σταθεροποιήσω τάσεις με zerer αλλά ακόμα και με πολλούς μεγάλους πολυεστερικούς τα mA τους είναι πολύ μικρά (φυσικά δεν χρησιμοποιώ μετασχηματιστή αλλά κατευθείαν από τη μπρίζα). Η ερώτησή μου δηλαδί είναι αν μια dc τάση 12V από μπαταρία μπορούμε να την πάμε στα 5V γύρο στο 1Α με zener.
Sorry και για το off-topic!

----------


## ΤΣΑΡΟΣ

Θα μπορέσεις να έχεις τα 5V με zener αλλά θα πρεπει να είναι πολλά watt...Η καλύτερη λύση πιστέυω πως είναι με σταθεροποιητή και ψύκτρα η με διαιρέτη τάσης.

----------


## ok1gr

Αν συνδέσω πολλές παράλληλα? Πως θα κάνω το κύκλωμα? Τη zener πως τη συνδέω?

----------


## ΤΣΑΡΟΣ

Πιστεύω πως με zener παράλληλα θα έχεις αποτέλεσμα αλλά δεν σε συμφέρει...Η zener για να δουλεψει πολώνεται ανάστροφα και μπαίνει και μια αντίσταση για να την προστατέψει σε περιπτωση ανοιχτού κυκλωματος(απώλεια φορτίου)...Οι zener συνήθως χρησιμοποιούνται σε κυκλώματα με μικρές απαιτήσεις σε ισχύ...Δές και αυτό το link θα σε βοηθήσει : http://hyperphysics.phy-astr.gsu.edu...enereg.html#c1

----------


## ok1gr

Vz είναι η πτώση τάσεως? Η τιμή της ζένερ είναι η πτώση της? Π.χ. με μια zener 5v1 θα έχω πτώση τάσεως 5.1V?

----------


## gsmaster

> Vz είναι η πτώση τάσεως? Η τιμή της ζένερ είναι η πτώση της? Π.χ. με μια zener 5v1 θα έχω πτώση τάσεως 5.1V?



Ακριβώς. Στα άκρα της θα έχει πάντα την ονομαστική τάση, μόνο αυτή αν η τάση τροφοδοσίας έιναι μεγαλύτερη από την τάση Vz. 

Συνήθως χρησιμοποιούνται για να δώσουν στραθερή τάση αναφοράς. Η χρήση τους σε τροφοδοτικά είναι μαζί με κάποιο τρανζίστορ ή στην είσοδο τελεστικού που οδηγεί τρανζίστορ (για αναφορά). Μόνη της σε τροφοδοτικό θα την δείς μόνο σε φτηνές κατασκευές που χρειάζονται λίγο ρεύμα. Ο περιορισμός στο ρεύμα, είναι γιατί απαιτείται η αντίσταση σε σειρά ή οποία αναγκαστικά περιορίζει το ρεύμα. 



Υπόψην πρέπει να ληφθεί επίσης ότι κάθε ζενερ έχει την ονομαστική τιμή τάσης στα άκρα της για ένα συγκεκριμένο ρεύμα πόλωσης. 
πχ μια ζενερ 5.1V που έχει ρεύμα πόλωσης 10mA, πρέπει να περάσουν 10mA από μέσα της για να έχει στα άκρα της ακριβώς 5,1V. Είναι λεπτομέρεια, αλλά σε μερικά κύκλώματα παίζει ρόλο και αυτό. Αυτή η διαφορά γίνεται άμεσα αντιληπτή στις zener μεγαλύτερων Watt πχ 1/2 χρειάζονται μεγαλύτερο ρεύμα. Αν δεν πολωθούν με το κατάληλο ρεύμα θα δώσουν μικρότερη τάση στα άκρα τους.

----------


## ok1gr

Δηλαδί το transistor είναι current pass? Μπορείς να με βοηθήσεις λίγο με το κύκλωμα? Θέλω 12V-->5V 1-1.5Α. (με regulator το έχω κάνει άλλα ποιάνει και σχετικά μεγάλο όγκο και είναι <<αρκετά ευθραυστο>> και έχω και μια μόνιμη θερμάστρα.

----------


## gsmaster

Την ίδια θερμάστρα θα την έχεις και με το τρανζίστορ. Δοκίμασε regulator LM 338 (338 Νομίζω λέγεται, εννοώ την έκδοση του 317 σε ΤΟ3 που σηκώνει 5Α) Αν θές να έχει λιγότερη θερμότητα. Αλλά χάνεις σε όγκο.

----------


## ok1gr

338.......... ωραία όνειρα!!
Τέτοια πράγματα εδώ δεν υπάρχουν με τίποτα!
Θέλω να το κάνω με ζένερ και για λόγο κόστους.
Αν βάλλλω μερικές παράλληλα δεν μπορώ να παραλλήψω το transistor?

----------


## Λουκάς

> Την ίδια θερμάστρα θα την έχεις και με το τρανζίστορ. Δοκίμασε regulator LM 338 (338 Νομίζω λέγεται, εννοώ την έκδοση του 317 σε ΤΟ3 που σηκώνει 5Α) Αν θές να έχει λιγότερη θερμότητα. Αλλά χάνεις σε όγκο.



qsmaster το lm317 σε έκδωση TO3 δεν έιναι το LM317K?
Kαι νομίζω απο αυτά θα βρει ο ok1gr.

----------


## gsmaster

Ναι και αυτό ειναι σε ΤΟ3, αλλά δίνει το ίδιο ρεύμα με το απλό. Αυτό που λέω δίνει 5Α

----------


## moutoulos

> Αρχικό μήνυμα από gsmaster
> 
> Την ίδια θερμάστρα θα την έχεις και με το τρανζίστορ. Δοκίμασε regulator LM 338 (338 Νομίζω λέγεται, εννοώ την έκδοση του 317 σε ΤΟ3 που σηκώνει 5Α) Αν θές να έχει λιγότερη θερμότητα. Αλλά χάνεις σε όγκο.
> 
> 
> 
> qsmaster το lm317 σε έκδωση TO3 δεν έιναι το LM317K?
> Kαι νομίζω απο αυτά θα βρει ο ok1gr.



Tο LM317K είναι το LM317Τ (ΤΟ220) σε μορφή ΤΟ3...δηλαδή 1,5Α.
gsm.....  :OK:

----------


## moutoulos

> Τώρα που μιλάμε για ζένερ επειδή είμαι και λίγο άσχετος από zener πως μπορούμε να σταθεροποιήσουμε μια τάσω με ζένερ. Οι απόλειες θα είναι μεγαλύτερες ή μικρότερες από ένα σταθεροποιητή. Συγκεκρυμένα έχω μια μπαταρία 12V  και θέλω να βγάλω 5 γιατί με τον σταθεροποιητή έχω και μια μόνιμη θερμάστρα! Νομίζω ότι για να σταθεροποιήσεις μια τάση με zener πρέπει να έχεις έναν πολυεστερικό πριν την ανόρθωση. Μόνο έτσι έχω καταφέρει να σταθεροποιήσω τάσεις με zerer αλλά ακόμα και με πολλούς μεγάλους πολυεστερικούς τα mA τους είναι πολύ μικρά (φυσικά δεν χρησιμοποιώ μετασχηματιστή αλλά κατευθείαν από τη μπρίζα). Η ερώτησή μου δηλαδί είναι αν μια dc τάση 12V από μπαταρία μπορούμε να την πάμε στα 5V γύρο στο 1Α με zener.
> Sorry και για το off-topic!



Για κοίταξε αυτά...  (δυο παραλλαγές με ίδιο αποτέλεσμα)
Στο δεύτερο κύκλωμα (12volt to 9) εσύ θα βάλεις... 
R1  = 1K
Z1  =zener 5.6V
Q1  = 2N3055      :Wink:   και θα σου γίνει 12volt to 5!!.

----------


## ΤΣΑΡΟΣ

Γιατί δεν φτιάχνεις εναν διαιρέτη τάσης?Με δυο αντιστάσεις είσαι έτοιμος....(η μια θα πρέπει να είναι λίγα Watt)

----------


## ok1gr

moutοulos ευχαριστό πολύ για το κύκλωμα.
ΤΣΑΡΟΣ: Πως φτιάχνεται ένας διαιρέτης τάσης? Πόσα Α μπορεί να δώσει?

----------


## ΤΣΑΡΟΣ

Ο διαιρέτης τάσης αποτελείται απο δύο αντιστάσεις...Εάν αυ΄τες είναι όμοιες τότε σαν έξοδο πάιρνεις το μισό της εισόδου..Εάν τώρα βάλεις την μία σταθερή και παίξεις με την άλλη θα πάρεις τάσεις μικρότερες και μεγαλύτερες απο το μισό της εισόδου...Οι τιμές των αντιστάσεων αυτών θα σου καθορίσουν το ρεύμα που θα πάρεις στην έξοδο..Δες αυτό το link..  http://hyperphysics.phy-astr.gsu.edu...ic/voldiv.html

----------


## gsmaster

Ο διαιρέτης τάσης θα δίνει διαφορετική τάση ανάλογα με το ρεύμα που τραβάς.
Η τάση θα είναι σταθερή μόνο αν ο διαιρέτης είναι ο  λεγόμενος "ισχυρός διαιρέτης τάσης" που σημαίνει ότι το ρεύμα που τραβάς είναι πολύ μικρότερο από το ρεύμα που διαρέει τον διαιρέτη. Για να το πετύχεις αυτό βάζεις μικρές αντιστάσεις στον διαιρέτη για να έχεις μεγάλο ρεύμα, με συνέπεια μεγάλη κατανάλωση. Δεν λεει για μεγάλα ρεύματα...

----------


## kalko

Με τον διαιρέτη τάσης το μόνο που θα πετύχεις είναι αυτό που λέει και η λέξη, δηλαδή διαίρεση τάσης. Και αυτή υπό ιδανικές συνθήκες, γιατί για σταθερή τάση εξόδου πρέπει 1ον η τάση εισόδου να είναι σταθερή και 2ον η αντίσταση φορτίου να είναι σταθερή.
Πάντα η καλύτερη λύση εξαρτάται από αυτό που θέλεις να πετύχεις. Έτσι, αν πχ θέλεις 5V για ωμικό φορτίο σταθερό (και χωρίς μεγάλες απαιτήσεις ρεύματος) και έχεις ήδη 12V σταθερά κάπου στο κύκλωμά σου, τότε ίσως ο διαιρέτης τάσης είναι μια καλή λύση (βέβαια και ο διαιρέτης τάσης έχει θερμικές απώλειες). Αν πάλι έχεις μια σχετικά ομαλή τάση ήδη μέσα στο κύκλωμά σου, αλλά το φορτίο σου παίζει, μπορείς να χρησιμοποιήσεις ένα από τα κυκλώματα που έδωσε ο moutoulos, αν και εγώ προτιμώ τη χρήση ενός regulator, πχ 7805 για 5V (πιο συμπαγής κατασκευή και πολύ καλύτερη σταθεροποίηση).  
Όσον αφορά τώρα το φαινόμενο της απώλειας θερμότητας, εμφανίζεται πάντα σε αυτά τα κυκλώματα σταθεροποίησης με τρανζίστορ και ζένερ (κάτι παρόμοιο έχει μέσα του και το 7805 αλλά κάπως πιο πολύπλοκο!!) , γιατί τα τρανζίστορ δουλεύουν στη γραμμική τους περιοχή. Η απόδοση που εμφανίζουν είναι της τάξης του 40% το πολύ, πράγμα που σημαίνει ότι το 60% της ισχύος εισόδου γίνεται θερμότητα και μόνο το 40% πηγαίνει στην έξοδο.
Μεγάλες αποδόσεις (της τάξης του 90%) εμφανίζουν μόνο οι διακοπτικοί σταθεροποιητές, επειδή τα τρανζίστορ τους δουλεύουν στον κόρο ή στην αποκοπή (επομένως δεν τραβούν θεωρητικά καθόλου ισχύ), αλλά τέτοια κυκλώματα είναι αρκετά πολύπλοκα, και αξίζει η χρήση τους μόνο για μεγάλα ρεύματα.

----------


## ok1gr

ok σας ευχαριστώ πολύ

----------


## Sargonnas

Μετα απο καιρο επιτελους μαλλον βρηκα αυτο που εψαχνα. Λοιπον θελω να μου πειτε πως στο παρακατω κυκλωμα



μπορω να βγαλω στην εξοδο ταση V=17V, ρευμα I=3A και με κυματωση 50mV
Το ολοκληρωμενο που χρησιμοποιειται εστω οτι ειναι το 7815  :Smile:  Thx in advance  :Smile: 
EDIT: Sorry για το thread resurection  :Smile:

----------


## electron

Τάση 17βολτ στην έξοδο με το 7815 δεν θα μπορέσεις να βγάλεις και πιο πολύ το ρεύμα που ζητάς,το οποίο είναι πέρα από το μέγιστο το εν λόγο ολοκληρωμένου.Στο συνυμμένο που παραθέτω και που είναι με το lm317 μπορείς με την βοήθεια του τύπου που έχει να το κάνεις να βγάζει σταθερά 17βολτ με μέγιστο ρεύμα 2.2Α.Εννοήται ότι θα πρέπει να το τοποθετίσεις με μια μεγάλη ψύκτρα και ότι ο μετασχηματιστής που θα βάλεις στην είσοδο θα πρέπει να είναι της τάξης των 24βολτ 2.5Α.

----------


## Sargonnas

Δυστυχως θελω ενα που να βγαζει οπωσδηποτε τα παραπανω  :frown:  any thoughts?  :frown:

----------


## ok1gr

Πολύ απλό. Βάζεις 2 lm7815 παράλληλα. Έτσι έχεις Ι=3Α. Πρέπει όμως να έχεις και 17V αντί 15V που θα έχεις έτσι. Πώς μπορούμε να το πετύχουμε αυτό?
Απλός βάζεις ένα μικρό ποτενσιόμετρο (2.2Κ ή 4.7Κ δοκίμασε δεν είμε σίγουρος για την τιμή). Όταν η αντίσταση του ποτενσιόμετρου είναι ίση με 0Ω τότε θα πέρνεις 15V. όσω μεγαλώνει η αντίσταση του ποτενσιόμετρου τόσω μεγαλώνουν και τα Volt. Όταν ρυθμίσεις το ποτενσιόμετρο ακριβός εκεί που το θέλεις, το βγάζεις, μετράς την αντίστασή του και το αντικαθιστάς με μια αντίσταση στο μέγεθος που βρήκες!

EDIT: Μή ξεχνάς ότι η ανορθωμένη τάση (DC) πρέπει να είναι μεγαλύτερη από 17V Γιατί υπάρχουν απώλιες. Δηλαδί ο μετασχηματιστής σου πρέπει να είναι 16V ή μεγαλύτερος. Ελπίζω να σε βοήθησα!

----------


## electron

Είναι καλύτερα να βάλεις 2 lm 317 παράλληλα από το να χρησιμοποιήσεις 2 7815.Ετσι και 17 βολτ θα πάρεις και μέγιστο όριο ρεύματος θα έχεις στα 4Α.

----------


## ok1gr

Γιατί 4Α? Το lm317 δίνει όπως και τα 78xx 1.5Α MAX.

----------


## electron

Mε 1 LM317 μπορείς να τραβήξεις μέγιστο ρεύμα 2.2Α.

----------


## ok1gr

Είσαι σίγουρος? Μήπως πρέπει να βάλλεις του κόσμου τους πυκνωτές?

----------


## Sargonnas

Ναι ρε παιδια ευχαριστω πολυ να στε καλα  :Smile:  ενα τελευταιο μονο...πως το σχεδιαζω? :P

----------


## electron

> Είσαι σίγουρος? Μήπως πρέπει να βάλλεις του κόσμου τους πυκνωτές?



1.5A δίνει για την μέγιστη τάση των 30βολτ,στα 15 μπορεί να δώσει 2Α φυσικά με την κατάλληλη ψύκτρα. *Sargonnas* το κυκλωμα είναι όπως αυτό που ανέβασα με την διαφορά ότι αντί για ενα 317 βάζεις 2 παράλληλα και στον ακροδέκτη εξόδου του κάθε 317 βάζεις μια αντίσταση 0.1Ωμ/5watts.

----------


## Sargonnas

ok thx πολυ electron  :Smile:

----------


## ok1gr

> Αρχικό μήνυμα από ok1gr
> 
> Είσαι σίγουρος? Μήπως πρέπει να βάλλεις του κόσμου τους πυκνωτές?
> 
> 
> 
> 1.5A δίνει για την μέγιστη τάση των 30βολτ,στα 15 μπορεί να δώσει 2Α φυσικά με την κατάλληλη ψύκτρα. *Sargonnas* το κυκλωμα είναι όπως αυτό που ανέβασα με την διαφορά ότι αντί για ενα 317 βάζεις 2 παράλληλα και στον ακροδέκτη εξόδου του κάθε 317 βάζεις μια αντίσταση 0.1Ωμ/5watts.




Κατάλαβα!

Και για να βάλεις 2 παράλληλα η αντίσταση μου μπαίνει ανάμεσα σε adj και output είναι 220Ω ή το μισό?

----------


## electron

Η αντίσταση αυτή παραμένει όπως έχει.

----------


## ok1gr

ok thanks,
Συγκεκριμμένα θέλλω να βάλλω 3-4 παράλληλα για να κάνω τα 56V-->40V. Μπορείς να με βοηθήσεις με τις αντιστάσεις? Το θέλω σταθερό και όχι ρυθμιζόμενο.

----------


## electron

Αν εννοείς τις αντιστάσεις για να βγάλεις την επιθυμιτή τάση εξόδου αυτές υπολογίζονται από τον τύπο που γράφω στο αρχείο που ανέβασα.Αν κατάλαβα καλά θέλεις να δώσεις είσοδο 56βολτ και να πάρεις στην έξοδο 40;Αυτό καταρχήν δεν απαιτεί να βάλεις παράλληλα πολλά 317 αλλά αν θυμάμαι καλά υάρχει και ένα μέγιστο όριο τάσης που μπορείς να βάλεις στην εισοδο του317 για να πάρεις την σωστή τάση εξόδου.

----------


## ok1gr

ok thanks,
το μέγιστο όριο διαφοράς μεταξύ τάσης είσόδου και εξόδου είναι 40V. Θέλω να πάρο το πολυ 2Α αλλά δεν θέλω να ζεσταίνονται καθόλου γιατί θα είναι μέσα σε κουτί. Αν βάλλω 4 παράλληλα οι αντιστάσεις παραμένουν ίδιες?

----------


## electron

Οι αντιστάσεις δεν έχουν να κάνουν με το πόσα 317 θα βάλεις αλλά εξαρτώνται από τον τύπο της Vout.

----------


## ok1gr

η 0,1Ω είναι αναγκαία? ή είναι για προστασία σε περίπτωση βραχυκυκλώματος?

----------


## ok1gr

Το έκανα χωρίς την αντίσταση που αναφέρεις αφού δουλέψει για λίγο καίει τις αντιστάσεις και το ποτενσιόμετρο! Γιατί?

----------


## electron

Οι αντιστάσεις του 0.1Ωμ ειναι απαραίτητες ώστε το συνολικό ρεύμα εξόδου να δίδεται εξίσου από όλα τα 317.Αν δεν τις βάλεις κάποιο 317 ίσως επωμιστεί όλο το βάρος του ρεύματος που θα ζητήσει το φορτίο με ότι αρνητικό συνεπάγεται αυτό.Είπες ότι δούλεψε για λίγο.Το δοκίμασες με φορτίο ή εν κενό;Αν είχες φορτίο έβγαλε όλο το ρεύμα που του ζήτησες;

edit: Μιας και βλέπω ότι γενικά ψάχνεσαι με τροφοδοτικά δες και το παρακάτω με το LM396 το οποίο και είχα ανεβάσει παλιότερα.

----------


## ok1gr

Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για το σχέδιο. Αρχικά το δοκίμασα εν κενό, και μετά με φορτίο. Έβγαλε 4Αmax. Είχα συνδέσει 3χ317. Μετά από λίγο κάηκε το ποτενσιόμετρο(τότε δεν είχε φορτίο)

----------


## electron

Αυτό όντως μου φένεται περίεργο,ωστόσο δοκίμασε να βάλεις και τις αντιστάσεις του 0.1Ωμ και πες μας τα αποτελέσματα.

----------


## Sargonnas

electron να σε ρωτησω κατι αλλο. αντι να βαλω 2 lm317 μπορω να βαλω κανα transistor επειδη θελω να εχω οπωσδηποτε ρευμα 3A?

----------


## ok1gr

pass transistor,
έχει κάτι τέτοιο στα κυκλώματα.

----------


## Sargonnas

Δεν καταλαβα τιποτα :P απλα πειτε μου που το συνδεω στο κυκλωμα που εδωσε ο electron :P

----------


## electron

> electron να σε ρωτησω κατι αλλο. αντι να βαλω 2 lm317 μπορω να βαλω κανα transistor επειδη θελω να εχω οπωσδηποτε ρευμα 3A?



Μα και με 2 317 μπορείς να έχεις ρεύμα 3Α.Εξάλλου δεν θα επιβαρυνθείς οικονομικά τα 317 είναι φθηνά και εκτός αυτού έχουν εσωτερική προστασία βραχυκυκλώματος,κάτι που δεν διαθέτει ένα κοινό τρανζίστορ που θέλεις να βάλεις.

----------


## kastavidakias

> Συγκεκριμμένα θέλλω να βάλλω 3-4 παράλληλα για να κάνω τα 56V-->40V. Μπορείς να με βοηθήσεις με τις αντιστάσεις? Το θέλω σταθερό και όχι ρυθμιζόμενο.



Για να πάρεις μεγαλυτερη έξοδο απο ενα regulator 3-ακροδεκτων τον συνδέεις σε Floating Mode. Ετσι μπορείς να σταθεροποιήσεις τασεις μεχρι και πάνω απο 100V.

----------


## ok1gr

Πώς γίνεται αυτό?

----------


## kastavidakias

Ριξε μια ματια εδώ

ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ ΟΜΩΣ ΜΕ ΤΙΣ ΥΨΗΛΕΣ ΤΑΣΕΙΣ

----------


## moutoulos

Το ίδιο επίσης...

----------


## achilleas

Παιδιά, χρειάζομαι απεγνωσμένα να σχεδιάσω και να κατασκευάσω ένα τροφοδοτικό το οποίο να έχει Vdc = 27V (τάση εξόδου), 
Ι = 1,5 Α (ρεύμα εξόδου), κυμάτωση = 25 mV.
Εξήγηση του κυκλώματος, υπολογισμός των στοιχείων.
Δε θέλω χρήση απλής ανόρθωσης ή zener.
Είναι άσκηση για τη σχολή μου αλλά είμαι εντελώς άσχετος.

----------


## moutoulos

> Παιδιά, χρειάζομαι απεγνωσμένα να σχεδιάσω και να κατασκευάσω ένα τροφοδοτικό το οποίο να έχει Vdc = 27V (τάση εξόδου), 
> Ι = 1,5 Α (ρεύμα εξόδου), κυμάτωση = 25 mV.
> Εξήγηση του κυκλώματος, υπολογισμός των στοιχείων.
> Δε θέλω χρήση απλής ανόρθωσης ή zener.
> Είναι άσκηση για τη σχολή μου αλλά είμαι εντελώς άσχετος.




Καλώς ήρθες στο φόρουμ !!.  (αν και λίγο καθυστερημένα)
Λοιπόν, μπορείς να φτιάξεις ένα από τα παρακάτω ...

Θα σου πρότεινα αυτό (καθότι φθηνό),  LM317T, αλλά ... μάλλον δεν θα αντέχει 1,5Α (στα 27V).
Αυτό σου κάνει, αλλά είναι πολύ πιό ακριβό, LM338 (K).
Οπότε πάμε εδώ, LM723.

Αν έχεις απορίες ... μας ρωτάς   :Smile:  .

----------


## achilleas

Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ!!Έχω, ωστόσο, μερικές αποριούλες :
1) Με το ποτενσιόμετρο παίζω με την τάση εξόδου από 3V έως 30V. Εγώ θέλω ακριβώς 27V στην έξοδό μου!! Πώς διαμορφώνεται το κύκλωμα στην περίπτωση αυτή;
2) Χρειάζομαι επίσης ακριβώς 1.5Α στην έξοδο και όχι παραπάνω. Πώς διαμορφώνεται το κύκλωμα στην περίπτωση αυτή;
3) Με το συντελεστή κυμάτωσης τι παίζει;

----------


## moutoulos

> 1) Με το ποτενσιόμετρο παίζω με την τάση εξόδου από 3V έως 30V. Εγώ θέλω ακριβώς 27V στην έξοδό μου!! Πώς διαμορφώνεται το κύκλωμα στην περίπτωση αυτή;



Αντι για ποτενσιόμετρο θα βάλεις ένα τρίμμερ, θα το ρυθμίσεις μια φορά με πολύμετρο να σου δείξει 27V, και θα το αφήσεις.






> 2) Χρειάζομαι επίσης ακριβώς 1.5Α στην έξοδο και όχι παραπάνω. Πώς διαμορφώνεται το κύκλωμα στην περίπτωση αυτή;



Τα Α εξαρτώνται από την κατανάλωση του φορτίου που θα βάλεις. Αν βάλεις ένα κύκλωμα που "τραβάει" 1.5Α,  θα πάρει 1.5Α,  απλά το τροφοδοτικό αντέχει μέχρι 2,5Α






> 3) Με το συντελεστή κυμάτωσης τι παίζει;



Κανονικά χρειάζεςαι παλμογράφο για να την  δείς.

----------


## gsmaster

Εφόσον φίλε μου είναι άσκηση για την σχολή σου, θα πρέπει να ξέρεις περίπου με τι θα το κάνεις.

Πχ. εμάς (ΤΕΙ Ηλεκτρονικής Θεσσαλονίκης) μας ζητούσε να το κάνουμε ρυθμιζόμενο με το 723 ή με τελεστικούς 741 με περιορισμό ρεύματος. Τώρα ανάλογα με το τι έχετε διδαχθεί θα πρέπει να κάνεις και το ανάλογο κύκλωμα.

Και μην περιμένεις να το βρείς και έτοιμο....

----------


## boksic

Παιδιά καλησπέρα! Δε θα πρωτοτυπήσω! Μου ζήτησαν από τη σχολή την παρακάτω άσκηση:
Μελέτη και σχεδίαση σταθεροποιημένου τροφοδοτικού με προδιαγραφές:
Τάση εισόδου: 220V RMS 50Hz
Τάση εξόδου: 42V
Μέγιστο ρεύμα εξόδου: 1Α
Μέγιστη κυμμάτωση εξόδου: 20mV

Βασικά δεν πρέπει να το φτιάξω απλά να το σχεδιάσω οπότε θέλω πιο πολύ θεωρητικά πράγματα και κυρίως τις σχέσεις και τους τύπους που βγάζουν τα ζητούμενα (πέραν του κυκλώματος που πρέπει να σχεδιάσω εννοείται)!
Όποιος μπορεί να με βοηθήσει σας παρακαλώ ή ας μου δώσει έναν προσανατολισμό για να μπορώ να ασχοληθώ με την εργασία! Σας ευχαριστώ προκαταβολικά!

----------

